# Thoughts on PM40



## yankee2500 (Aug 22, 2009)

Would like some feedback on the PM40, if you have one or have had one. I just got a two tone with night sights, I fired 15rds with no issues and will fire some more tommrow.
Thanks
John


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It's a handful. 

I much prefer the PM-9, but if you can stand to shoot it enough to become proficient with it, it is a great carry gun. I have noticed that people with smaller hands do much better with the PM40 than I do, with my largish hands and long fingers, because they are able to grip it properly. If you cannot get a good grip on the PM40, the trigger and trigger guard will bang your trigger finger up pretty good, after several rounds.


----------



## yankee2500 (Aug 22, 2009)

Took the PM40 out again today, put up a silhouette target shot two mags two handed from 5 to 6 yds, all shots in the head. Fired a total of 45 rds.of 180gr FMJ, and am very impressed with how accurate the gun is. I will put some more rounds through it in a few days.
John


----------



## yankee2500 (Aug 22, 2009)

I guess there are not too many PM40 shooters out there.
John


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

Yankee, I looked at a PM40 a few weeks ago. I was looking for a .9mm and my local GS had a nice Kahr collection. I held the PM40 and almost bought it, really nice gun. But when all was said and done and I counted my pennies I left the store with a new CW9 and 8 boxes of ammo (400 rounds). Maybe next time it will be the .40 or maybe even the .45 but it's got to be a Kahr.


----------



## yankee2500 (Aug 22, 2009)

I put another 40rds. through it today(30 WWB 165gr, and 10 180gr HPs) no problems, ran smooth.
John


----------



## ericridebike (Mar 22, 2009)

I had one and really liked mine. Mine shot really well without any problems. Would say above average accuracy for such a small gun. I think it is great for it's intended purpose, close quarters self defense. Does have a pretty sharp recoil, so not the funnest gun to take to the range ang shoot all day. I ended up trading mine today for a Springfield XD(m) .40. I bought a Ruger LCP a couple months back and found that I carried it way more than the Kahr, because of it's smaller size and weight. I know I'm really giving up a good bit of power from a .40 to a .380, but the .40 doesn't do me any good if I leave it in the drawer at home. A gun is way better than no gun at all. I found a nice pocket holster for the LCP and I don't even notice it's there most of the time. The Kahr, as small as it is, was still a bit big for pocket carry in my opinion. I decided I really didn't need 2 pistols for CCW right now.


----------



## yankee2500 (Aug 22, 2009)

I agree about poccket carry, I have an LCP and a Rohrbaugh 9mm for pocket carry and carry the Rohrbaugh more than the LCP because of the caliber. I have a pocket holster for the PM40 but will carry it in an OWB from Grizzle Leather most of the time.
John


----------



## Chipster_55 (Sep 5, 2009)

Word of caution if using the PM40 for carry. I practiced a lot with the PM40 and found that the recoil spring will degrade quickly causing the pistol to begin to jam. I ended up buying extra springs,and replace it after approximately 200 - 250 rounds and always have a new one to put in it for carry after cleaning. Perhaps they've improved the new ones. Mine is 5 years old.


----------



## yankee2500 (Aug 22, 2009)

I will keep an eye on that, I have Rohrbaugh and the spring needs to be changed at about 250rds, so I know what you are talking about. Thanks for the heads up.
John


----------

